# jugline hooks total?



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I know no more than 5 hooks per float but i forgot the amount one person could geartag at one time.thanks i'm getting old fast!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I just checked the Texas Fish and Game Laws. Page 33 talks about jug lines. As for numbers; you can NOT have more than 100 hooks. So...if you run 5 per jug, that means 20 jugs maximum. That is how I read it.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

So if you had two guys fishing with different juglines you could have 200 hooks?But only keep a combination of 25 fish each?Or is that per boat/


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That 25 catfish per day, and 100 hooks, is the limit per individual on most lakes, so 2 of you fishing could fish 200 hooks and keep 50. Unless you were fishing Lake Livingston, it has a 50 cat fish per day limit, so 2 of you could keep 100 cat fish. Wow, that would be a lot of fish cleaning!
Other Texas lakes have have different restrictions, the info is on pages 37 - 40 for freshwater fish in the TPW's annual hunting and fishing regulations publication.
On page 37 it gives the state wide bag and length limits, then exceptions follow on the next couple of pages.
This can be very important to sportsmen to read as there are many exceptions. 

For instance, Lake Livingston has a 50 catfish (channel & blue combined) limit per day, while below the Livingston Dam it is 10 per day between the dam and the FM 3278 bridge with only two can be over 24".
A mistake there could cost you a boat, rod & reels, and a big fine.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Thats clear! thanks guys!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

HEADSHAKER said:


> So if you had two guys fishing with different juglines you could have 200 hooks?But only keep a combination of 25 fish each?Or is that per boat/


If 2 guys can keep up with 40 jugs, they are either descendants of Superman or fishing in the wrong place.

It's been my experience, 2 guys jugging on Conroe with just 10-12 jugs is like commercial fishing. We seldom get them all baited before it's time to go back and start taking fish off. I can't imagine trying set and keep up with 20 jugs (much less 40) in a night.

I'm not questioning your fishing ability, but, I would suggest if you are very purposeful about your sets it shouldn't take more than a dozen to keep you as busy as you want to be.

Good Luck!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah your right that sounds like work!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Especially if you use liver perch for bait!


----------



## minner skinner (Feb 25, 2005)

if you max your hooks out at 100 i wouldnt have a fishing pole in the boat. heard that this counts as 101.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> Especially if you use liver perch for bait!


*
Best bait ever!!*


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I love it!! need to see it every year.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

You got me!I was thinking you needed a comma on that,,,well maybe not.
perch ,liver


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

:slimer:


TXPalerider said:


> *Best bait ever!!*


Are we doing this again???

Or is this an annual siting of the liver perch???:slimer:

I fished with Mr. Loy the other day and he stated numerous times he wanted no fish...well he just can't turn back the 2-3# cats when they come tumbling in the boat! He ended up taking home his limit of 10 lol......


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*Valentine liver bait*

Got this one from an old fisherman in Arkansas; seems each February 14th he and his wife go fishing on that special day. He felt bad about not getting her roses/candy as valentine sweets. So he started baiting her hooks with...now get this "DEER LIVER SLICED THIN-USING HEART SHAPED COOKIE CUTTER_HE STAMPED OUT THE BAIT!!!!" she now enjoys going fishing with him on that day as she out fishes him everytime...wink! wink! he lets her-while putting up a fuss he's not catching anything at the front of boat. Prteey much like our liver perch!:cheers:


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

The only reason i'd take my wife is [i don't like kissing her goodby] lmao


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If your wife reads 2cool, then you might be tough.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> If your wife reads 2cool, then you might be tough.


I cant wait til I get my own boat cuz Im gonna take my wife fishing and show her why I love it so much and why she will hate it so much lol..... For those of you who know me dont tell her I said that LOL j/k but seriously ;D


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You boys are playing with FIRE!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Well my wife doesn't hardly let me go alone....


----------

